# GR rescued, relocated from Canada to Florida by pilots



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

It's so sad to think of what that poor girl had to endure but it warms my heart to read she will have a happy ending.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sasha is sweet heart, I am glad she escaped this cold weather.

There was a story aired in December last year about a dog not a golden who lost his hind legs after he was found frozen to the ground and he recently got prosthetic legs.
I have to warn you, have Kleenex ready:
Dog found frozen in icy ground gets new legs - Saskatchewan - CBC News


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Wonderful story, great to see people came together and helped Sasha. 
She's a beautiful girl.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sasha*

Hope that Sasha has a wonderful life in Florida.
God Bless Pilots N Paws to taking her there!

https://www.facebook.com/pilotsnpaw...4387716600519/834387703267187/?type=1&theater


----------

